# Orange Cherry Shrimp? (pics added)



## raptor87 (Jan 10, 2008)

I was at my LFS today and saw there were orange shrimp in the tank they keep the amanos in. They also have a tank full of normal red cherry shrimp. I asked the girl what type of shrimp they were and she said that they just get them as cherry shrimp. I asked if they would breed with the red cherry shrimp and make weird hybrids but she didn't know.

They are pretty bright orange but have patterns just like normal cherry shrimp. Has anyone here heard of these?

I didnt think to take a picture with my phone and the guy i normally talk to who does all the ordering wont be in until Wednesday so i couldn't ask him.

The orange ones look pretty neat I might pick some up if they wont interbreed. I am new to shrimp I picked up 5 cherry shrimp on 3-11 and so far no deaths, I have noticed a few have molted. They said the entire shipment was female so I dont know if i even have any males. A couple have less color but i dont know if those are males.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

It is probably a Neocaridina species. If it looks identical to a RCS aside from the coloring, it will _probably_ be able to breed with pure RCS's. (probably). 

Maybe you could post a pic if you head back there soon? I'm kinda interested what kind this may be now.

With RCS, check the back of the shrimp, right behind the head. If it has a yellowish triangle-like saddle under the carapace, they are female.


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

if they are orange pop color (very bright orange) stay away, they do not breed in fw and require brackish to complete the larval stage. i bought a bunch (my daughter loves orange) before reading up on them, and basically threw away money.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Are you referring to the ones native to Hawaii? Those are pretty neat, but as you said, do not breed in freshwater. 

My RCS generate a variety of offspring. I have noticed several morphs. There are the light ones with just a hint of red (these are females, not males, as they have a saddle), orange-ish ones, red ones with an orange stripe down the back, really dark, almost maroon, red ones, and your normal mottled RCS.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah I love my RCS. I have the the blood-red colorations in my 20. They really pop under high red spectrum. And they breed like mad.

And dhavoc, do you know the scientific name of the orange shrimp or know where a picture is? I'd like to see what they look like.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

http://www.fukubonsai.com/M-L5b2.html

It might not be what he's talking about, it's what I thought he was talking about.


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

no, the Hawaii shrimp are opae ula, i was talking about the orange shrimp that resemble RCS in shape. i bought some from a LFS in San Diego. there are several threads on them here and on the shrimpnow forum.


----------



## raptor87 (Jan 10, 2008)

Ok well i just went and bought 5 of them today. I still haven't talked to the guy who does the ordering, but the kid who netted them out for me said that they were from Germany and he did not know the species. I know he actually keeps shrimp so i thought he might know. There are only 3 people that work there so I will check back tomorrow and see if I can get an answer.

here are some pics


----------



## raptor87 (Jan 10, 2008)

sorry to double post but heres one next to one of my RCS


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

thats the one i was talking about, they dont breed in fw, they are beautiful, but expensive short timers (mine lived about 6 months). i think they are all wild caught, so they only have about a year to live max.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow those are pretty awesome. But yeah, Petshrimp.com says they only breed in sw, so enjoy them while you can.


----------



## raptor87 (Jan 10, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> Wow those are pretty awesome. But yeah, Petshrimp.com says they only breed in sw, so enjoy them while you can.



so you think they are OPAE-ULA?


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

no, they are not opae ula. opae ula are only about 1/8"-1/4" max in size. you have a neocaridina species.


----------



## Ulli Bauer (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi,

those are Caridina propinqua. Some people in Germany are trying to breed them in brackish to salt water, but so far haven't been successful. 

Cheers
Ulli


----------

